
The world’s losers are revolting, and Brexit is only the beginning - walterbell
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/06/27/the-losers-have-revolted-and-brexit-is-only-the-beginning/
======
sremani
I have not read beyond the head line(which is revolting), and I can guess the
contents. This is new low for Washington Post, BREXIT has 72% turn-out and
4-point spread win. If you are going to bash UK, the so-called most favored
ally in Europe as loser, then congrats.

Washington Post rank and file are certainly not winners, but they are doing a
excellent job for the agenda of their Overlord.

